# oil leak on my sentra engine ?



## Guest (Dec 3, 2002)

im finally doing a full scale tune-up on my 93 nissan sentra, at 80k, it still has all the factory stuff in it!, but im changing , it all , "factory nissan "plugs cap rotor, wires pvc, fuel filter, oxy sensor ect... heck this car is my beater and runs great but i figure its worth a good tune up but on my last oil change i noticed a oil leak on a sensor near the oil filter, after looking it up in the manual its listed as a VTC, have any of you had any experiance with this same problem are these avalible at local parts store? or it a nissan only part? what do they cost ?


----------



## LittlebittaContact (Oct 12, 2002)

hmm...i hate to venture a guess...mabye variable (somthing) (somthing) or (somthing) Temperature Control


----------



## toolapcfan (Jul 10, 2002)

The only thing I can find in my FSM referring to VTC is a VTC solenoid valve and it doesn't appear to be located anywhere near your oil filter, it's over on the passengers side of the engine. I think there's a knock sensor and a temp sensor back underneath your TB and intake manifold though, those would be near your filter.


----------



## Guest (Dec 4, 2002)

ok that must be it, but i guess these are common to leak oil from what ive heard, i guess people smack them with the oil filter wrench when changing the oil, and get them leaking, im gonna head to the nissan dealer and see what this part is exactly and what it costs to replace, i'll let ya all know.


----------



## Centurion (Sep 5, 2002)

The 1.6 doesn't have a knock sensor so don't bother asking at the dealer.


----------

